

Culture Crunch: Arts hit by recession. (Your startup to the rescue?) - CalmQuiet
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1901465,00.html

======
mahmud
Startup idea: create a billing and debt collection agency for musicians.
Really. Artists get ripped off left and right, not nice.

